# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] Ραδιόφωνο Philips OR2000M/12

## George3

Χαιρετώ όλο το forum
Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με ένα ραδιόφωνο Philips μοντέλο OR2000M/12.
Είναι 1 χρόνου και κόστιζε αρκετά (85Ε). Την εγγύηση- απόδειξη  όμως δεν την βρίσκω.
Ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Μετά από 4 ημέρες ξαναλειτούργησε κανονικά. Από την επόμενη μέχρι και τώρα δεν λειτούργει. Οπότε και αποφάσισα να του ρίξω μια ματιά.
Του άλλαξα πυκνωτές αλλά τίποτα. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι στο Internet δεν βρίσκω τίποτα σχετικό και επίσης δεν βρίσκω datasheet για το κύκλωμα του. Επίσης «μυρίζει» το ολοκληρωμένο του το οποίο δεν γράφει τίποτα επάνω του!!!
Ούτε στο ebay βρίσκω τίποτα ανταλλακτικό.

Το κύκλωμα από ότι κατάλαβα είναι από μια εταιρία ZD αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο ακριβώς. 

Αν μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## nikosp

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα ένα καλό ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο
Χωρίς παρεξήγηση

----------


## xsterg

ακριβο δεν θα το ελεγα. περισσοτερο της πλακας μου κανει που το παιζει ρετρο. 
συμφωνω νε τον νικο παραπανω. φαινεται οτι δεν διαθετεις τις βασικες γνωσεις. δες ομως αν αξιζει να επισκευαστει.

----------


## George3

Το έχω ήδη πάει σε δύο εργαστήρια. Ο μεν 1ος μου είπεότι δεν βρίσκει ανταλλακτικά ο δε 2ος (εξουσιοδοτημένο serviceτηςPhilips) ότι δεν μπορεί!!!!!
Για αυτό σκέφτηκα να του ρίξω και εγώ μια ματιά. 
Κάθε σκέψη και βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## nikosp

Το πρόβλημα με αυτα τα ραδιόφωνα των 85 ευρώ είναι ότι αν ασχοληθεί κάποιος να το επισκευάσει μετα δέν θα μπορεί να ζητήσει πάνω από ας πούμε 30 ευρώ ενώ πιθανώς θα πρέπει να χαλάσει πολύ χρόνο για την επισκευή του
Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι η αιτία που δέν βρίσκεις κάποιον που να στό επισκευάσει
Εάν πράγματι ενδιαφέρεσαι για επισκευή(για συναισθηματικούς η άλλους λόγους) μπορείς να μου στείλεις ΠΜ
Δέν κάνω επισκευές αλλά μου κίνησε την περιέργεια
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχεις ήδη βάλει χέρι με ότι μπορεί να συνεπάγεται αυτό

----------


## xsterg

αλλο παλι τουτο. αξουσιοδοτημενο και δεν μπορει!! δεν θελει να ασχοληθει! αυτο ειναι.

----------


## George3

Δεν είμαι παντελώς άσχετος. Έχω φτιάξει αρκετά πράγματα. Ηλεκτρονικόςσίγουρα δεν είμαι, απλά τελείωσα τεχνικό λύκειο στον τομέα της ηλεκτρονικής. Αυτάπρο αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.
Τώρα όσον αφορά το «εξουσιοδοτημένο serviceβ έχω κάνει παράπονα στην ίδιατην Philipsμε email.
Αν έχει κάποιος διάθεση να με καθοδηγήσει μπορώ να ανεβάζω κάποιεςφώτο από το κύκλωμα του.

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## angel_grig

Εαν παντως δεν βρεις λυση παρε ενα αλλο ραδιοφωνο και βαλτο μεσα...στην τελικη ενα απλο αναλογικο ραδιο ειναι με ρετρο look...προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα να δωσω αυτα τα λεφτα για ενα πραγματικο ρετρο ραδιοφωνο..

----------


## nikosp

> Δεν είμαι παντελώς άσχετος. Έχω φτιάξει αρκετά πράγματα. Ηλεκτρονικόςσίγουρα δεν είμαι, απλά τελείωσα τεχνικό λύκειο στον τομέα της ηλεκτρονικής. Αυτάπρο αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.
> Τώρα όσον αφορά το «εξουσιοδοτημένο serviceβ έχω κάνει παράπονα στην ίδιατην Philipsμε email.
> Αν έχει κάποιος διάθεση να με καθοδηγήσει μπορώ να ανεβάζω κάποιεςφώτο από το κύκλωμα του.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ


Εάν πράγματι το θέλεις θα μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω
Ανέβασε μια λεπτομερή φωτογραφία του κυκλώματος και τα ξαναλέμε

----------

